# Hypnotist at a Senior Home



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2015)

*Hypnotist at a Senior Home*

It was entertainment night at the senior citizens' center. After the community sing along led by Alice at the piano, it was time for the star of the show - Claude the Hypnotist! Claude explained that he was going to put the whole audience into a trance.

"Yes, each and every one of you and all at the same time." said Claude.

The excited chatter dropped to silence as Claude carefully withdrew from his waistcoat pocket; a beautiful antique gold pocket watch and chain.

"I want you to keep your eyes on this watch" said Claude, holding the watch high for all to see.

"It is a very special and valuable watch that has been in my family for six generations" said Claude.

He began to swing the watch gently back and forth while quietly chanting: "Watch the watch --- Watch the watch ----Watch the watch"

The audience became mesmerized as the watch swayed back and forth. The lights were twinkling as they were reflected from its gleaming surfaces. A hundred and fifty pairs of eyes followed the movements of the gently swaying watch.

They were hypnotized.

And then, suddenly, the chain broke!!! The beautiful watch fell to the stage and burst apart on impact

"SHIT" said Claude.

It took them three days to clean the Senior Citizens ' Centre and Claude was never invited there again.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 15, 2015)

Good one Foam
Gary


----------



## seenred (Feb 15, 2015)




----------

